# Help! found a newborn rabbit



## kinder (May 12, 2015)

This AM. while making my rounds for my goats and chickens, I came across a baby rabbit . All alone. and cleaned, no injuries, cold, but still with a hole lot of fight in him ( him for sure ). I picked him up and put him in my shirt to warm up while I finished my chores. Got him inside and wanted to try an eye dropper on him but I am not sure of the colostrum for my goats or cow milk from the store ??? What should I do for him??


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 12, 2015)

not sure, @Samantha drawz  might be able to help.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 12, 2015)

Goats milk via sponge  works best or qtip. they aspirate sooo easily.   It doesn't have a good chance without a mom to foster it to.


----------



## alsea1 (May 12, 2015)

If newborn then the chance of survival is not good. They need the jostling of littermates to help keep body temp correct and keep their systems stimulated. Only feed once per day. Mom rabbits feed once per day.


----------



## kinder (May 12, 2015)

Thank you all .I went back to see if there was any more and found 2 more. I read something on the computer about wild rabbits nesting in plain sight some times, and the chances that they were abandon are very slim as the mother will leave them for the day and will only come back at night to them. I wasn't suppose to move them so it said to put them back. try to fix the nest and or build a new one with in 5 feet of the original. Sense it was in a place where my goats trample, I'll just move out of the way ' sort of ' and put a box or basket over them and cut a hole for momma. I hope she'll come back. I have never seen any thing like this be for but now that my property is fenced in for my goats and chickens, she probably thought they would be safe.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 12, 2015)

Good luck !


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 12, 2015)

@aslsea1 no, they feed 1 to 2 times per day, morning and night. For a baby without a mother, it could use all the extra nutrition it can get.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 13, 2015)

My dog found a nest one time
Killed 3 of them and there were 2 left alive 
I rebuilt nest and covered with leaves ( of course kept the dog away)
Checked every day and could tell mom was coming back
Got to watch them grow up and leave the nest
Then always had two rabbits that hung out in the yard that didn't seem afraid


----------



## alsea1 (May 13, 2015)

I see.  Good to know


----------

